# Chain Steering Wheel



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

For comfort should I use the 10" with a 5 1/2" dish or 11" with a 3 1/2" dish Im ordering it from Summit so if you dont know what Im talkin about look it up and let me know please need to know asap


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

Noone


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

the 10


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

trust me its not "that" uncomfortable...just get the 10 inch...don't be a woose!!!


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks homie I ordered it yesterday so its on it way


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *trust me its not "that" uncomfortable...just get the 10 inch...don't be a woose!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What's a woose? Is that a girl moose?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy T 71 Monte_@Apr 26 2006, 06:16 AM~5316065
> *For comfort should I use the 10" with a 5 1/2" dish or 11" with a 3 1/2" dish Im ordering it from Summit so if you dont know what Im talkin about look it up and let me know please need to know asap
> *


sorry homie but why??what car are you putting it on??


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 89CapriceOnThree (May 10, 2006)

right


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

any size if youve got power steering


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

I like the smaller ones better. Just remember to put a towel or shirt over it if your shit's gonna sit in the hot sun for a while.


----------



## OG-87 (Feb 5, 2006)

FORGET THAT BEGINNER SHIT....WHAT YOU WANT NEXT...DINGLEBALLS??? THAT SHIT SHOULD BE LEFT IN THE 70'S..... SAVE YOURSELF THE HASSLE FROM NEXT YEAR when you figure out these wheels are gay...BUY A NARDI NOW AND SAVE YOURSELF THE TROUBLE!!! YOU WILL THANK ME ONE DAY


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-87_@May 12 2006, 12:51 AM~5414227
> *FORGET THAT BEGINNER SHIT....WHAT YOU WANT NEXT...DINGLEBALLS??? THAT SHIT SHOULD BE LEFT IN THE 70'S..... SAVE YOURSELF THE HASSLE FROM NEXT YEAR when you figure out these wheels are gay...BUY A NARDI NOW AND SAVE YOURSELF THE TROUBLE!!! YOU WILL THANK ME ONE DAY
> *



i agree


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-87_@May 12 2006, 01:51 AM~5414227
> *FORGET THAT BEGINNER SHIT....WHAT YOU WANT NEXT...DINGLEBALLS??? THAT SHIT SHOULD BE LEFT IN THE 70'S..... SAVE YOURSELF THE HASSLE FROM NEXT YEAR when you figure out these wheels are gay...BUY A NARDI NOW AND SAVE YOURSELF THE TROUBLE!!! YOU WILL THANK ME ONE DAY
> *


you fucking gay


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i made my own its about 6 in diameter and about 5 in deep


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy T 71 Monte_@Apr 27 2006, 11:03 AM~5325407
> *Thanks homie I ordered it yesterday so its on it way
> *


Wuts the name of the company so I can order one....Cant drive with those big ass 18 wheeeler steering wheels!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

to each his own, where im from (BAY AREA CALIFORNIA) not too many riders useing those steering wheels, we mostly use woodgrain or stock :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

summitracing.com


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy T 71 Monte_@May 25 2006, 11:19 AM~5494579
> *summitracing.com
> *


Anywhere else where they have smaller ones?????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont know about going any smaller than that its a 10" wheel and thats as small as i would go what are you putting it in


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Does the 10" make it alot harder to turn compared to stock?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It's 2006...get a Nardi or a Billitt wheel. You'll get way more props.


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

its a little harder to steer but it aint bad. If you guys want me to get a nardi so bad then send me the money and ill go buy one right now im trying to get the rest of my car done so i thought i would spend a little money and get something descent for now but in the future i will upgrade to a nardi


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man i got a 10" deep dish on 3 cars, I really want to swap the one in my fullsize P/U for the 11" with the shallower dish.It'd be a little close to stock. It's hard to turn, but as long as you arent trying to rally race, you should have too much problem. I always had problems trying to 3-wheel in turns,one hand on the dump switch and no schoolbus knob, I always had my fingers tangled in the chain and spoke holes. It just takes some getting used to,but serously,I'm gonna swap for a shallow 11" in my daily low. Just keep a bandana in your die so you dont have to wait for tha wheel to cool down before you can drive home.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just put the Grant 10" on my 68 Impala... Looks good, to each there own.......

I'm going for that 70's look anyways.... :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@May 16 2006, 07:44 AM~5437554
> *you fucking gay
> *


what are you talking about?? unless you are going with supremes and you have a full-size 70's chevy, chain wheels are GAY!!!! thats straight beginner shit!!! newbies to the game in akansas shit!! dingleballs shit!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *its a little harder to steer but it aint bad. If you guys want me to get a nardi so bad then send me the money and ill go buy one right now im trying to get the rest of my car done so i thought i would spend a little money and get something descent for now but in the future i will upgrade to a nardi*



Then just keep the stock one.

Nardi>Grant>Stock Wheel>Vice grips>pile of poop>ride the bus>small chain steering wheel>smaller chain steering wheel


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@May 25 2006, 08:48 AM~5493095
> *i made my own its about 6 in diameter and about 5 in deep
> *


lol

Must be like turning a doorknob.


----------



## crazyalv (Feb 27, 2006)

Now you just need this and a 76 ball.


But seriously, the deep dish get annoying cuase the make the steering column longer.


----------

